# 01583 - Leak in System Detected/ Level Fault error



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all
in the past few weeks I have seen an intermttent "Level Error-Workshop"
However every suspension function has worked perfectly, and no height was lost even while sitting at the airport for a week.
As my local VW shop charge >£100 just to plug in diagnostics I picked up a VCDS this evening and it tells me there is an ocassional leak. 
Not a surprise as I strongly suspect my recent NCT (UK read MOT) test involved careless jacking which may have damaged the airline (despite my carefully printed instructions)

*Any tips on how to track down the leak. I can see a tank pressure of about 13 PSI. Is that about right *
I did a raise / lower while VCDS was connected and there was a pressure drop to about 11.7 PSI but no level error. What is the correct range of tank pressure settings?
It's dark & wet outside this evening in Dublin, so it will be the weekend before I have a proper look at this.
Thanks!
Hugh

Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757057592F60B6

1 Fault Found:
01583 - Leak in System Detected 
000 - - - Intermittent


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Hugh,

You can start by looking at the area where you suspect the NCT center may have pinched the line...

In order to check for a leak, I suggest you buy a spray that is used to detect air leaks on tyres. You would then spray the line, and check whether bubbles appear.

You can do the same with soapy water, btw..., or bubble liquid for kids... that you can put into any kind of sprayer (glass pane spray cleaner is what comes to mind).

P.


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*Leak*

Thanks P
I was hoping there migh be a clever procedure in the VCDS wherby I might be able to isolate the likely location of the leak.
Getting under the car in the weather we are having now is not very desirable! 
A wetsuit would be required...

Many thanks
Hugh


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

If the culprit is a leaking tube, no software whatsoever will tell you where the leak is...

You'll have to put on your wetsuit and scuba-dive under the car to find the leak...

P.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

There's a thread about this somewhere. Someone else had the same problem of the lines being pinched during jacking, the thread has photos of the lines running under the car (they're in a horribly-designed position and it's easy to see how it happens), and they also posted a solution that involves splicing the lines with special connectors. Since I read that thread, I've started rotating my own tyres and I insist on manual jacking when I have the tyres changed, rather than the pads they normally use that run most of the length of the underbody.


----------

